# Painted my Brake Calipers!



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

I was a little hesitant at first, but i thought oh well! If i don't like the paint i can sand it off. I'm really glad i decided to paint em because it looks so much better! I went with red cause it sort of goes with the color theme of my car... And thats the only color they had in stock when i went to the parts store (Didn't wanna go to another one). Anywhos.. On to the pictures!

I didn't have a lot of newspaper laying around the house so i had to use it sparingly.. I Just covered the main areas. 




























End Results. Gotta say, It ties everything together! Both sides took about an hour. I was taking my time, so i say its a half and hour job. If anyone was thinking about doing this, but are hesitating should just go right ahead! Its all worth it at the end


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Not too shabby. Been thinking of doing thus myself just can't get myself to do it tho lol. Looks good tho.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice! I didn't think to use paper to cover my brake pad, the back side of it is as blue as the caliper  lol. Love the color of the rims. I'm assuming it's plastidip and if so that's the exact same color I'm doing with the exact same rim and car color.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Good job man came out well !!!! 

You out going to do rear as we'll ?


----------



## Nunez (May 17, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Nice! I didn't think to use paper to cover my brake pad, the back side of it is as blue as the caliper  lol. Love the color of the rims. I'm assuming it's plastidip and if so that's the exact same color I'm doing with the exact same rim and car color.



Do NOT use plastidip!! 
Brake pads and calipers can easily get hotter than 400 degrees Fahrenheit (F). Plastidip is only meant to withstand around 200F. If you spray them it will melt right off and leave a mess. What Mrhawiibound probably used was VHT Caliper Paint which is meant to withstand 900F. It's inexpensive and you can buy it at places like Auto Zone, Pep Boys, or O'Rileys Auto Parts (see link below). Before you spray them you'll want to either sand them down and/or use VHT Aerosol Caliper Cleaner (see link below); this removes oils and grease.
You can buy both can for under $15 US Dollars.

Red Caliper Paint:
http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ac...per-paint/_/N-25yv?itemIdentifier=419005_0_0_
VHT® SP731 - Caliper Paint | O'Reilly Auto Parts

Caliper Cleaner:
http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ac...r-cleaner/_/N-25yv?itemIdentifier=212149_0_0_


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

He was asking if the rims were plastidip. 

Looks good btw 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Nunez said:


> Do NOT use plastidip!!
> Brake pads and calipers can easily get hotter than 400 degrees Fahrenheit (F). Plastidip is only meant to withstand around 200F. If you spray them it will melt right off and leave a mess. What Mrhawiibound probably used was VHT Caliper Paint which is meant to withstand 900F. It's inexpensive and you can buy it at places like Auto Zone, Pep Boys, or O'Rileys Auto Parts (see link below). Before you spray them you'll want to either sand them down and/or use VHT Aerosol Caliper Cleaner (see link below); this removes oils and grease.
> You can buy both can for under $15 US Dollars.
> 
> ...


I'm talking about the rims lol


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

I have been hesitant to do this because it seemed like a lot of work that I may not be able to do. However, I think it looks great and you made it seem to be easier than im thinking. I don't know, I may have to do this........


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Look at my build thread and I have a few more pics as well with the same basic setup 


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Nice! This is on my list of things to do, I just need to hunt down the right shade of blue.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

nice! I did mine black.....with the new rotiforms coming in you wont even see my calipers or pads anymore or else I woulda liked them red as well.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the love! I used this to paint it.








And for the wheels i actually sanded them down used primer and actual wheel paint. Didn't wanna go with plastidip because of the matte finish that it has when it dries. I wanted it to look legit haha. In person you can tell its not plastidipped but for some reason it looks like it is from the pictures.








Oh and for the back i don't think I'm gonna paint that red. It's a drum so i think that'd be over board with the red lol. If and when it starts to rust I'll probably spray black over it again. If i had rotors I'd probably spray it. I also removed the brake pads and took off the caliper (without disconnecting the brake line of course) because i wanted to be safe. Just wanted to make sure NO paint got on or in anything except the rotors..


----------



## Nunez (May 17, 2014)

Ooops. At least my post will help someone who doesn't already know that. Someone in need of that info will eventually stumble upon this thread. Calipers look real nice though!


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks bud.


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

Looks Great. Red is the way to go with black. I had a yellow theme workin' when I did my G8. I did my wife's Trans Am in a medium blue Jukebox Juliet (sorry, I don't have any pics of it). I'll try to find the can and take a picture asap.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> I'm talking about the rims lol
> 
> 
> Sent from iFail Mobile


LOL but he had to post it as someone would have took it the exact same way and did it.



Mrhawaiibound said:


> Thanks for all the love! I used this to paint it.
> View attachment 84346
> 
> 
> ...



I did that with my Legacy but I will dip this time around. Fozzy on DYC showed glossifier coming out perfectly.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

N8zdad said:


> Looks Great. Red is the way to go with black. I had a yellow theme workin' when I did my G8. I did my wife's Trans Am in a medium blue Jukebox Juliet (sorry, I don't have any pics of it). I'll try to find the can and take a picture asap.


Yeah, feel free to get some pics, I'd like to see! I really like the blue and yellow combo! I see a lot of people do red calipers on a blue car and while I could think of worse color combos it wouldn't be my first choice.

I'm doing a black/blue with mine, so won't be as cool as the black/red combo going on here, but I'm partial to blue.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I'm doing a black/blue with mine, so won't be as cool as the black/red combo going on here, but I'm partial to blue.


Pics when done! I wanna see what black and blue looks like. 

Blue and yellow is bold! Looks really good though. Considering, not a lot of colors go with yellow lol


----------

